# Heroes Vengeance/Project DRG



## DRG (Aug 7, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Asus Maximus VII Hero Z97
Intel i5-4670k
Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green
Corsair H105
Corsair Vengeance 8Gb 1866mhz
Corsair AX860i
Kingston HyperX 120Gb OS Drive
Kingston SSD Now V+200 120Gb
Kingston SSD v300 120GB 
WD Blue 500Gb Sata3
WD Red 2Tb
Asus R9 290 DCU2 OC CF

*Mods:*
Engraved Side Panel

Work in progress
Put black LED UV lights in the front fans, waiting to do laser cutouts for side panel lighting, then doing a shroud to cover psu cables at the bottom.


----------



## Kira (Aug 7, 2014)

Poor presentation (dust and badly framed photo) 
And the cable management is disastrous 
You're right to say that it's in progress, because this PC isn't finished


----------



## DRG (Aug 20, 2014)

Kira said:


> Poor presentation (dust and badly framed photo)
> And the cable management is disastrous
> You're right to say that it's in progress, because this PC isn't finished



Thanks for the "positive" support there buddy. Yes it looks messy for now, last time I checked you weren't funding this project, so yea a work in "progress"...


----------

